# Ozzy's new album...



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

... gave it a listen today. Sounds great, God I love Zakk, haha. My only beef is all the effects and shit they put on Ozzy's voice, but the man is old!

Haha, check it out if you can!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I heard one of the new tunes on the radio last week. I liked it. The trademark Zakk guitar work was in top form as usual.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I heard one of the new tunes on the radio last week. I liked it. The trademark Zakk guitar work was in top form as usual.


He really needs to let go of the pinch harmonics, they are getting a little tiring. IMO


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> He really needs to let go of the pinch harmonics, they are getting a little tiring. IMO


signed. or at least use them more sparingly. total song killer.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> He really needs to let go of the pinch harmonics, they are getting a little tiring. IMO


He ditched them for a fair share of the songs on the album, as well as his fast pentatonic patterns that get repetitive to listen to after awhile. His leads are much more tasteful on this album... there's even a couple tracks that don't have a lead! 

I personally don't mind the pinch harmonics, I'm a huge Black Label fan as well. You know that one guitarist we obsess over? Lol, Zakk is mine... I know all his gear right down to the settings. 

Here's one of my favorites off the album: http://jgwebdesign.net/host/09_ozzy_osbourne-countdowns_begun-amrc.mp3

Totally cool.


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

I seen Ozzy perform his new single "I Don't Want to Stop" on WWE Smackdown on friday. Yes I watch wrestling...not because I like to watch sweaty men touch each other either as my friends like to add, But to watch people get hurt and half naked, sweaty WOMEN touch each other None. ANY WAY, back to Ozzy. It's good to see some of the greats, espicially of his age and condition, back doing performances. He didnt look so old for some reason. Like they shot him up with adrenaline before he went on...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

BloodBrotherXxX said:


> I seen Ozzy perform his new single "I Don't Want to Stop" on WWE Smackdown on friday. Yes I watch wrestling...not because I like to watch sweaty men touch each other either as my friends like to add, But to watch people get hurt and half naked, sweaty WOMEN touch each other None. ANY WAY, back to Ozzy. It's good to see some of the greats, espicially of his age and condition, back doing performances. He didnt look so old for some reason. Like they shot him up with adrenaline before he went on...


I saw him on Jimmy Kimmel last night. He really needs to quit clapping above his head, his timing is horrible.

Zak had some horrible tone. Ozzy's voice was way over processed. That said "Can't stop" is definately growing on me.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah man I have no idea what was with Zakk's tone... had WAY too much chorus. See his new guitar? Looks like shit... Splittail shape + typical Gibson headstock = no go... plus the bullseye with the black edges just made it look tacky as hell, lol. 

Here's a pic I took from the vid, from those who haven't seen it and want to:










Lol @ Zakk's head in that pic.

EDIT: Here's a better one.










Another thing I found weird as hell was the solo... he never touched the wah pedal but you could clearly hear it in the tone... and he never turned it off after the solo, but the rhythm tone sounded normal, not like the wah was toe down. Meanwhile the pedalboard was clearly sitting there. Maybe the one on the stage was just for show and someone in the back was controlling his wah? But what would be the point of that, he's never done it before? Weird shit... his foot stayed on the speaker the whole solo.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Well... tonight confirms it. Did you see them on Kimmel again? Zakk wasn't playing at all, it was all a recording and Ozzy couldn't get the timing right with the backing.

The "Crazy Train" performance was funny as hell... the end bit where it's some shred then he goes up to the 2nd fret for an E I believe, well the shred ended on the recording and the chord was sounding meanwhile his fingers are high on the neck shredding. 

Then "Not Going Away" poor Ozz couldn't get the lyrics or pitch to match up with the backing so it sounded terrible, and Zakk's playing didn't match up again. 

If you can play the tunes, why the hell do they play with a backing track? That's like lip syncing for guitar... lameeeeee. I'm the biggest Zakk fan you can find, but this was just sad and makes him a hypocrite.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Ozzy and the gang playing to a backing track eh?
That's hilarious.

Yeah, that new Zakk guitar is way ugly. I think it's supposed to be a tribute to Dime.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

And pay a little respect to Randy and play the song without a pinch harmonic every 2 seconds.

I just lost all respect for Zakk...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> And pay a little respect to Randy and play the song without a pinch harmonic every 2 seconds.
> 
> I just lost all respect for Zakk...


You and me both. I posted it on his forum and it was deleted 3 minutes later after everyone was laughing, lol.


----------

